# Very Concerned: I think my wife is cheating on me.



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I think my wife is cheating on me. I am a working musician and, as
you would expect, travel a lot. I have been noticing strange things
happening when I get home. Her mobile phone rings and she steps
outside to answer it or she says, "I'll call you back later". When I ask
her who called she gets evasive.

Sometimes she goes out with friends but comes home late, getting
dropped off around the corner and walking the rest of the way. I once
picked up the extension while she was on the phone and she got very angry.

A buddy of mine plays guitar in a band. He told me that my wife and
some guy have been to his gigs. He wanted to borrow my guitar amp.
That's when I got the idea to find out for myself what was really
happening. I said "sure, you can use my amp but I want to hide behind it at the gig and see if she comes into the venue and who she comes in with". He agreed.

Saturday night came and I slipped behind my Marshall JCM800 half
stack to get a good view. I could feel the heat coming off the back of the
amp. It was at that moment, crouching down behind the amp, that I noticed that one of the tubes was not glowing as bright as the other 3.
Is this something I can fix myself or do need to take it to a technician?

Thanks,
Very Concerned


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Tough call dude...
Before you say "THIS" is going on, make sure you are correct in ALL that YOU do.
Call her out, or hire someone to track her and video it, then it's on!!!

TRUST in every form of the word is a key to making all things happen.
Tit for tat might be where it's at...=;


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Tough call dude...
> Before you say "THIS" is going on, make sure you are correct in ALL that YOU do.
> Call her out, or hire someone to track her and video it, then it's on!!!
> 
> ...


Whoops! I should have been more obvious a/o added a smiley face at the end. It's actually an old guitarist joke. Sorry. Read the last paragraph again.  After reading a different, ultra-depressing thread, I figured a nice joke was in order.

My wife's not actually cheating on me, and I'm not actually a traveling musician for that matter. I do have a Marshall Vintage Modern though, and can attest to the fact guitarists are screwy about their gear.

-Cheers


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Howard, you just sucked all the life out of that one.:grin:


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Happened to me a while back.
Wife left me for a tractor salesman.
Nothing sucks the life out of you like a John Deere letter


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

One night when I was touring through Wisconsin, Mrs Ruby came out to a gig to talk with me because David couldn't make it and one thing lead to another and well.... being a good musician often leads to such escapades. Sorry, David, you should have studied music a little harder or not train dogs all the time.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Tough call dude...
> Before you say "THIS" is going on, make sure you are correct in ALL that YOU do.
> Call her out, or hire someone to track her and video it, then it's on!!!
> 
> ...


 
That's a fkn cracker :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> One night when I was touring through Wisconsin, Mrs Ruby came out to a gig to talk with me because David couldn't make it and one thing lead to another and well.... being a good musician often leads to such escapades. Sorry, David, you should have studied music a little harder or not train dogs all the time.


Chris, you're a great guy. So . . . accommodating! 

I do need to practice scales, modes, and whatnot more. And have that amp looked at. 

-Cheers


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Chris, you're a great guy. So . . . accommodating!
> 
> I do need to practice scales, modes, and whatnot more. And have that amp looked at.
> 
> -Cheers



David, you need long and hard work on the modes and positions. Your fingerings need work too and maybe watch Jimi Hendrix and learn to play with that tongue.;-)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I would say David needs to learn a little more about the 'mixing' deck, it's quite simple really.

Not a good place for advice LMAO :lol:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I would say David needs to learn a little more about the 'mixing' deck, it's quite simple really.
> 
> Not a good place for advice LMAO :lol:



Not sure that david is ready to press the red power button yet. He needs to work on set up and control before he's ready to go live... that's smarmy musician 101 stuff.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

'smarmy musician stuff', I disagree!

Either he hears it or he doesn't! There's just no educating some fols!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes it can be fixed. Just replace the tube, lol


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Did you moisten the tip of your finger? Do that and very gentley touch what is hot. If it isn't hot swap it out.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Tough call dude...
> Before you say "THIS" is going on, make sure you are correct in ALL that YOU do.
> Call her out, or hire someone to track her and video it, then it's on!!!
> 
> ...


God Damn :lol: God Damn God Damn :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

The story was funny, but Howards answer really made the joke. Howard weren’t you a teacher or something?


----------



## Austin Matthews (Apr 19, 2010)

Haha I've never heard that one. Although I do have a JCM 800 halfstack as well. :smile: Possibly the best amp Marshall ever made.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

There's a similar one that involves motorcycles, something like this:

I think my wife is cheating on me. I have been noticing strange things
happening when I get home. Her mobile phone rings and she steps
outside to answer it or she says, "I'll call you back later". When I ask
her who called she gets evasive.

Sometimes she goes out with friends but comes home late, getting
dropped off around the corner and walking the rest of the way. I once
picked up the extension while she was on the phone and she got very angry.

One night I decided to see who was dropping her off, so I hid in my garage, laying on the ground behind my bike. Headlights appeared in the driveway, and that's when I saw it, and my heart sank. There was oil leaking from my bike. Is this something I can fix myself or do need to take it to a technician?


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Dan Long said:


> There's a similar one that involves motorcycles, something like this:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> One night I decided to see who was dropping her off, so I hid in my garage, laying on the ground behind my bike. Headlights appeared in the driveway, and that's when I saw it, and my heart sank. There was oil leaking from my bike. Is this something I can fix myself or do need to take it to a technician?


I love it! Part of what makes this kind of joke work is specificity. For the original post, the JCM 800 has a bit of a cult following, Marshall tube amps in general. If you add just a couple details to the above joke, say make it a Harley soft tail or some bike that has a cult following or just die-hards that love them, that's part of the fun. Still, nice setup and an effective punchline as-is.

I do enjoy a good joke.

-Cheers


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> I love it! Part of what makes this kind of joke work is specificity. For the original post, the JCM 800 has a bit of a cult following, Marshall tube amps in general. If you add just a couple details to the above joke, say make it a Harley soft tail or some bike that has a cult following or just die-hards that love them, that's part of the fun. Still, nice setup and an effective punchline as-is.
> 
> I do enjoy a good joke.
> 
> -Cheers


 If it was a Harley, the oil lieak would be considered normal!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Dan Long said:


> If it was a Harley, the oil lieak would be considered normal!


Touché!

-Cheers


----------

